# Anagrams galore!



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2008)

Thought this should have its own topic. Apparently Arnaud van Galen's name anagrams to "anal ravaged nun". What anagrams do you have?

Here are some of mine. I've underlined the especially good ones.
Get Bimetallic, Ho! (What do you say to a clock whose rate depends on temperature?)
Omit Legit Bleach (What did you do to make my clothes so dark?)
Hit Metabolic Gel (boinnnnggggg)
Eight Mile Cobalt (good movie title.)
Elicit Bagel Moth (I wouldn't eat that!)
Chile Megabit Lot (sounds like an internet data auction)
Imitable Tech Log (good programming style)
Might Beat Collie (she was a bad dog)
Lice Hotel Gambit (there's no way they'll follow me now!)
Global Ethic Time (from now on, we all have the same values)
Ballot Eight Mice (to figure out which cat to get)
Tomb Hilt Elegiac (sorry guys, the mausoleum's sword just has the blade now)
Ill Machete Bigot (you REALLY don't wanna mess with this guy)
Hi, Bigot Cellmate (not a good situation when you're in jail)
Limit Each Goblet (so the guests don't drink too much)
Big Helical Totem (math sculpture!)
Legit Ethical Mob (they're not here to cause trouble. really.)
Big Athletic Mole (he digs faster than the rest)
Cheat Globe Limit (we're fine with our overpopulation)
Metallic Hog Bite (avoid those pig robots, they're dangerous)
Oblige Him Cattle (he'll have to thank us later)
Gotcha! Libel Time! (nooooooo)
Lite Mocha Giblet (bad combination of flavors imo)
Eligible To Match (you'll get a date in no time)
Omit Legible Chat (you don't want to read it anyway, trust me)
Big Coital Helmet (HAHAHAHAHA)
Mobile Talc Eight (I heard the mine collapsed. Are you okay, Mobile Talc Eight? Are you okay?!!)
Become A Lit Light (I set that guy on fire.)
Botch A Glee Limit (sorry, you had too much fun, we have to give you a fine for that sir)
Coil Them A Giblet (they want their food on springs, you say?)
Got A Lice Thimble (we wouldn't want their little fingers to get hurt)
Might Bite A Cello (don't let me near an orchestra)
A Big Totemic Hell (bad afterlife for native americans)
Eight Mile Cab Lot (I didn't even know there WERE so many)
Hot Lime Legit Cab (really stands out from the yellow ones)
Leg Limit To Beach (if there are too many people it'll sink)
Get Ill, Omit Beach (we'll go next time, promise)
Go Till Beach Time (if you're not here when we leave, you can't come)


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ann's Tampon Chef (though I swear I don't know any Ann)
Spaceman Manhunt Felon (using my middle name)
Pecan Fans Month (I eat pecans every day and would like a month to celebrate them)


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Read Jug Horizon


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 24, 2008)

My name is *(D)*(i)*(c)*(k) van Zalinge
with just my last name I got 
Vaginal Zen


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Tyson is a "Nasty Moo".
Shelley? "Hell Yes!"
Toby is the "Atom Boy".


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 24, 2008)

Moronic Dwarfs

Or, including my middle name: Prof Ironclad Wimpish (I always wanted to be a professor).


----------



## Odin (Dec 24, 2008)

Im a Rizing Judo Hero!


----------



## skwishy (Dec 24, 2008)

Using my middle name I get 
"Chaos Devilish Junk"
or, and this one made me laugh pretty hard...
"Acid Shovel His Junk"


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Michael: Those are crazy. I am suspicious about the reasons your parents decision on "Michael"
Stefan: If it weren't for the ' I would have loved the first one. Maybe your parents knew an Ann, named you Stefan because they had a certain (weird) carreer for you in mind, but forgot that Ann went into Meno-pauze by the time you turned 6?

And I agree about Shelley


----------



## Jai (Dec 25, 2008)

http://z15.invisionfree.com/canadianCUBING/index.php?showtopic=44 
Some of my favourites -
Bob Burton = Burnt Boob
Jai Gambhir (me!) = Hi, I Grab Jam.
Andrew Kang = Danger Wank
Edouard Chambon = Cum On Headboard
Craig Bouchard= Bad Rich Cougar/ Big Couch Radar

Btw, I cheated and used wordsmith.org


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 25, 2008)

Lunar Cargos

Everything else I've ever found was not worth keeping.

Let's discuss Michael's full name more. It's amenable to many fun anagrams. I found these in January:

My favorite:
Zombie Techer Grilling Stage
(He goes to Caltech, and students there are "techers")

Glitziest Bachelor Emerging
Energetic Biz Gel Algorithms
Big Lee Zing: Secret Algorithm
Met Eight Recognizable Girls
Michael Begetting Zero Girls
Zero Eggbeater Chill Timings
Neglect Girlish Zero Megabit
Leering Zero Megabits Glitch
MZRG Celebrates Eight Oiling
Girls Gazing Belch Meteorite
Eight Girls Zombie Rectangle
Girls Mechanize Goblet Tiger
Regrettable Chiseling Gizmo
Logarithmic, Belting Geezers
Megahertz Giblets Recoiling
Negligible Geothermic Tzars
Glistering Math-Logic Breeze
Blistering Math-Logic Geezer
Math Libel Trice Egging Zeros
Logical Timber Geezer Things
Michael Terrible Eggnog Zits

Also, Tyson Mao? "Am Snooty"


----------



## Jai (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha, there's some good ones for Tyson Mao:
Mayo Snot, Moan Toys, Onto Yams, May Snoot, On Ma Toys, and the list goes on..


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Jai said:


> Ha, there's some good ones for Tyson Mao:
> Mayo Snot, Moan Toys, Onto Yams, May Snoot, On Ma Toys, and the list goes on..



But I don't understand most of those.
May Snot and Moan Toys I do understand
Onto?
Snoot?
On Ma?

I liked the (explanation) Michael gave.


----------



## Jai (Dec 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, there's some good ones for Tyson Mao:
> ...



Onto = on to
Snoot: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/snoot
On Ma = On my


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

Jai said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...


*Onto = on to*? Why not just write it like on to?
*Snoot* is clear now. I like the way it means both arrogant and nose. In Dutch we have a phrase "ergens je neus voor ophalen" which directly translates to "to lift/raise your nose for something" and means that you consider yourself to good for something.
*On Ma = On my*? Not it is not


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

My name has a lot of n's :\ Heres a few!

Mermen Herons Ran
Earns Her Men Morn (even though i'm a dude)
Morns Men Ran Here
Her Men Ran Sermon
Ran Her Men On Rems

Couldn't find any good ones 

My friend has some good ones 

Allot Tendrils
Sandlot Tiller
Transited Loll
Sir Toll Dental
No Trill Lasted
Dealt in Trolls


----------



## Jai (Dec 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *On Ma = On my*? Not it is not


An American or Canadian might be able to see this a bit easier; my sounds like ma, with some southern accents.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2008)

My name has no good ones, too many "e's"


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Dealt in Trolls



Ooh, I didn't know you could buy those. Thanks for hooking me up.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2008)

Stefan's middle name is Manuel! I think.


Jason Baum= On a Jam Bus
Dan Knights= Dank Things
Shotaro Makisumi= Homo Samurai Skit (sorry Macky)
Patrick Jameson= A Jockstrap Mine
Ville Seppanen= Enslave Nipple
Eric Limeback= Crab-like Mice

I'll post more later.

Oh and not to leave myself out, David Woner= Wonder Diva, although I prefer Void Warden


----------



## cuBerBruce (Dec 25, 2008)

I suppose you could say that I'm ... "no Buck Rogers."


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 25, 2008)

Slam Job Eek
Jam Sob Leek
Blame Jokes
Blames Joke
I like those the best, wordsmith gave me 106 though.


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

Using my legal name, I get

Rubber Stroller Snout
Robber Sues Troll Runt
Robber Stole Slur Turn
Robber Stole Slur Runt (I don't know what these are or why anyone would steal them)


...among with 52,000+ others that I don't feel like sifting through.

Burnt Boob was a good one, though.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> I like those the best, wordsmith gave me 106 though.



Only 106? Man I had like over 10,000, without my middle name.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

A colleague of mine is called Leonid Levin => Lived Online


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess i'm a "mean rat"...

rubik's cube: I, bub sucker
erno rubik: broke ruin
panagiotis verdes: a reassigned pivot
harris chan: has ran rich


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mother in law
Woman Hitler

Also, on some forums I go with the name "Alfred Nonymous"
It generated Um Anon Do Flyers
maybe the generator doesn't know I'M NOT A MORALFAG


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 26, 2008)

Dene said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > I like those the best, wordsmith gave me 106 though.
> ...


First of all, how long is your last name!?!?!?!? And I didn't use my middle name either.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2008)

Dene Beardsley


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 26, 2008)

That is sort of long, but over 10,000??? WHAT TEN THOUSAND!!!!!!(it's over ten thousaaaaaaaaaaand!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2008)

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=denebeardsley&t=1000


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 26, 2008)

Im scared of how many you will get with your middle name.


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2008)

http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=denewilliambeardsley&t=1000

Lol, what an awesome number.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, nothin' better than 50001 lol.


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 26, 2008)

oddly i have none =(


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2008)

Weird, my first+last name has 66668, but my full name only has 40001. If I leave in exactly one of my two middle names I get 50001 and 50001. It really seems to like these round numbers for some reason (that is, I'm suspicious that these are not the exact figures).


----------



## cubeman34 (Dec 26, 2008)

Im jealous of u guys i have none for my full name
and 256 for my first and middle


----------



## shelley (Dec 26, 2008)

My first and last name anagram to "Shy challenge"
Full name anagrams to "Heigh-ho! Classy alien"

I would find more, but the wordsmith.org anagram server appears to be pounded right now.


----------



## mazei (Dec 26, 2008)

Some good ones when I used the wordsmith.

My full name is Mohamad Azraei btw.
A Radio Maze Ham(I would like to try that ham)
I Haze Madam Oar(It was Madam Haze Oar I when I saw it but this seems more logical)
Area Adz Ammo Hi(Wert???)
Aha Maze Roam Id(puzzling roaming ID?)
Aria Daze Ma Ohm(Wow, I have electrical resistence?)
Aria Had Maze Om(Who is Aria anyway?)
Aroma Hazed Am I(Yes the aroma is hazy)

Stuff I created
I Am A Hazed Roam
More I Mad Haaa??(too many A's in my name)

There was like 2000+ results with my full name but only 1 with my last name.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 26, 2008)

Stefan Huber

Rehab Set Fun
Beats Her Fun
Earths Be Fun
Haters Be Fun
Hearts Be Fun

(a lot with fun)


Barf Then Sue
Barf Then Use
(these 2 are funny)

Bar Fees Hunt x D

Father Be Sun LOOL


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 26, 2008)

My name: Gunnar Alfred Krig

Grand Lark Gunfire (dangerous birds?)
Frugal Raking Nerd
Radar Elf King Rung (haah, I found that one funny )


----------



## Dene (Dec 26, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Weird, my first+last name has 66668, but my full name only has 40001. If I leave in exactly one of my two middle names I get 50001 and 50001. It really seems to like these round numbers for some reason (that is, I'm suspicious that these are not the exact figures).



The figures from wordsmith are certainly dodgy.


----------



## Edam (Dec 26, 2008)

Llama Walks Weird
We Kill Warm Salad


woo


----------



## qqwref (Dec 27, 2008)

shelley said:


> My first and last name anagram to "Shy challenge"
> Full name anagrams to "Heigh-ho! Classy alien"
> 
> I would find more, but the wordsmith.org anagram server appears to be pounded right now.



My favorite one with your name is still "shelley" => "hell yes"


----------

